# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  كتيّب لبياناتٍ هندسية وتطبيقية لمهندسي التبريد وتكييف الهواء ميكا 72.pdf

## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.4shared.com/file/70100873...___72.html?s=1

----------


## سماا

يسلموووووووواااا  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## tatta

:7 5 138[1]:  :36 19 2[1]:

----------


## tatta

أنا دخلت عشان أنزل الكتاب مش عارف

----------

